# Revolving (Flipping) License Plates



## BlackSheepVW (Feb 5, 2009)

I have been searching around the internet all over for the Revolving License Plate mechanism that has been used in various movies and countries. You can see what I'm talking about in the movie _The Transporter_ and _Goldfinger_. They have also been used more recently in the southern regions of China to escape photo radar and police.
PLEASE READ THIS NEXT PARAGRAPH!!
Before all of you tell me about the plate flippers and auto plate hiders and retractable plates that are plastered all over the internet, I am not looking for that. I do not want a plate that flips down 90 degrees to reveal another one or a "Show n Go" plate that stretches out then flips up 90 degrees. I am looking at fabricating a plate flipper that rotates around or IDEALLY one that flips the plate over, similar to what you see in the following video:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V-sDvltqCxo 
I am trying to figure out how the screw is able to flip up to enable the plate to be rotated, if anyone has any ideas on how to do this electronically that would be awesome.
I have some drawings of stuff that I have come up with for a North American style license plate set up that I will post later on.
[The basic principle is that the motor would turn the bottom piece upwards 180 degrees which would push the plate that is being held on by the top part of the frame via an arm connected about 3/4 of the way up the bracket, the license plate would rotate on the axis in the center and the lower arm would push the License Plate until it hit 90 degrees. When the arm started to come back down to its original position, the License Plate would start to flip over]
Switch Goes to On Position: Motor Rotates upwards, Flips the plate 90 degrees.
Switch Goes to OFF Position: Motor Rotates downwards, Plate flips the other 90 degrees revealing second license plate.
Repeat the process to flip the plate back to the original license plate.
Does that make sense?










_Modified by BlackSheepVW at 8:32 PM 2-7-2009_


----------



## BlackSheepVW (Feb 5, 2009)

*Re: Revolving (Flipping) License Plates Diagrams*

So I came up with quick drawings and measurements for the idea.. here are some photos of what I'm looking at so far... 
License Plate Actual Size Cardboard Cut out for template work








Diagram showing movement of the components and how it will flip the plate.. 1 is the first plate, 2 is the second plate








Top Border Piece and Sides to middle of License Plate








Materials that I think I need:
[2] 3 Inch Plates (From Top Frame to Middle of LP)
[2] 2 Inch Plates (From Bottom Lifter to Motor Arm)
[2] 12.25 Inch Plates (Top and Bottom Frame Pieces)
[2] 3.25 Inch Plates to connect Bottom Lifter to Top Frame)
[2] 1/8 Inch Aluminum Plates (To connect LP's to)
[2] 12.5 Inch Plates (For outer frame housing; top + bottom)
[2] 6.5 Inch Plates (For outer frame housing; sides)
[1] 1/8 Inch Aluminum Plate size 12.5 x 6.5 (For Back Mount to vehicle)
[4] Washers
[4] 1/4 Inch Bolts w/Nuts (For attaching Plates together through aluminum)
[2] 1/2 Inch Bolts with smooth area near head w/nuts (To use as spindle)
I _also_ need a configuration of a motor and some kind of switch and board to control this thing. I want to be able to do it wireless with a push of a button from my key fob if that's possible but if not.
If anyone knows the pieces I need to get this thing to move automatically, like Motor, Gears, Wires, Switch, Resistors, etc... that would be cool. I'm gonna try to ask the people at The Source and see what they have to offer. I need something similar to the motor that does the License Plate Flip down, but instead of going 90 degrees, I need it to flip down to 180 degrees...







I've been working on this idea for about 5 hours now, gonna take a break







until I can get this thing figured out some more and find a motor that I need..










_Modified by BlackSheepVW at 8:26 PM 2-7-2009_


----------



## Mr Mini (Apr 14, 2001)

*Re: Revolving (Flipping) License Plates Diagrams (BlackSheepVW)*

This would be ideal for the 407 (express toll route) in Ontario.


----------



## ABA Scirocco (May 30, 2001)

*Re: Revolving (Mr Mini)*

I wonder how much trouble you could get into if you got caught actually using one of these?
To the O.P. http://www.flipaplate.com/.


----------



## BlackSheepVW (Feb 5, 2009)

*Re: Revolving (ABA Scirocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ABA Scirocco* »_
To the O.P. http://www.flipaplate.com/.

Absolutely not the style that I am after at all...
I went to Circuit City (The Source) today and went to get a push button and motor and all the electrical parts for this thing and I don't exactly know a lot about what I need or don't need, well... as it turns out neither did they. I spent 5 minutes in the store with the guy who just looked at me confused when I told him that I need the motor to open 180 degrees, stop and then come back down to 0 degrees. He exclaimed that it just wasn't going to work with the motors they had.... I'm a little skeptical of his information though.
I need something similar to a mini wiper blade motor from an older Mercedes Headlight Wiper or something along those lines... it rotates at least 120 degrees and then comes back down when the button is pressed.
IF ANYONE KNOWS THE MATERIALS, METHODS, WIRING DIAGRAMS I need to do this... PLEASE LET ME KNOW!! Me with Electronics ----->








On a brighter note, I went down to my local building supply store and picked up a few things to make a prototype:

L Brackets, 5" Mending Plates, Nuts, Bolts, Tube (to act as a collar on the bolts) and a few washers.








































I cut some pieces of the plastic tubing so that it would fit around the bolt and act as a collar so that I would have free rotation without anything wearing down, then added a washer on the other side to produce the same effect for between the brackets:
















I put all the L brackets together on the corner and the 5" mending plates together to make the inner frame, don't have the outer frame yet and can't show you pics at the moment because the camera batteries died.. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
Manually, it tests fine, but it is a bit wonky as the holes don't all line up but the thickness and general principle of the idea is there. I am going to give METALTROPOLIS SUPPLIES a call this week to see if they can make me solid pieces to the exact specs that I need to make this thing work properly. If anyone knows what I need for the electronic components please let me know so that I can get started on that, I'd love to see this thing working as soon as possible! To my knowledge I don't know anyone that has attempted a DIY version of the one in the video.

_Modified by BlackSheepVW at 3:18 PM 2-8-2009_

_Modified by BlackSheepVW at 3:19 PM 2-8-2009_

_Modified by BlackSheepVW at 3:20 PM 2-8-2009_


_Modified by BlackSheepVW at 3:21 PM 2-8-2009_


----------



## BlackSheepVW (Feb 5, 2009)

Just as an added note.. I was looking on eBay and around the net for a wiper motor and seems to be the thing that is best suited for the job (From a headlight wiper, Audi, Volvo, Mercedes brand) and I could run it through the accessory power to a switch somewhere inside the car.. what do you think about that? eBay sells them for about 50 bucks and I'm sure I could get one from a wrecked Volvo, Mercedes or Audi for about that price.. if someone finds one for a good deal let me know!


----------



## BlackSheepVW (Feb 5, 2009)

*Re: Revolving (Flipping) Licesnse Plates*

So I've been doing a lot of research about the way that this thing will flip around and I'm thinking that I might change the whole idea altogether where I use a linear actuator to push the license plate away from the car then a rotary actuator to turn the license plate 180 degrees.
The "Show n Go" does almost what I would want it to do, however it only flips the plate 90 degrees. 
I would have to figure out a way to modify the Show n Go to mount the license plates in the middle (on a spacer, probably) and rotate a full 180 degrees so that the plates would flip... 
I can get a mini actuator from a place 30 mins away for 60 bucks that would fit nicely into the bumper so that it would be stealth, but I'm not sure about the rotary actuator or how to go about wiring up something that will send out the linear actuator, then stop it, then rotate the rotary actuator and then send the linear actuator back in on one switch. I will probably have to put them on two switches, one to send the linear actuator out and back, and one to flip the rotary actuator from 0 degrees to 180 degrees and back... There must be an easier way to automate this thing... 
Maybe just a mini rotary actuator inside the bumper that flips them around like in Transporter or Goldfinger?? How much modification does that mean for the bumper though.. trying to keep this thing outer as much as possible...


----------



## RedDevil (Sep 21, 2001)

*Re: Revolving (ABA Scirocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ABA Scirocco* »_I wonder how much trouble you could get into if you got caught actually using one of these?
To the O.P. http://www.flipaplate.com/.

With our outrageous law most likely have car impounded and crushed.


----------



## x SPY x (Dec 20, 2007)

*Re: Revolving (RedDevil)*

There is a company that makes these. I believe they were around $150, I know they had a booth at H20 this year....


----------



## BlackSheepVW (Feb 5, 2009)

*Re: Revolving (x SPY x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *x SPY x* »_There is a company that makes these. I believe they were around $150, I know they had a booth at H20 this year....

Do you know what the companies name is?


----------



## xchristensen (May 30, 2007)

*Re: Revolving (BlackSheepVW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BlackSheepVW* »_Do you know what the companies name is?

Swift Motorsport in Conneticut.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4213805


----------



## Gary C (Apr 11, 2001)

*Re: Revolving (xchristensen)*

just copy what those goofballs on mythbusters did. They have a much more elegant solution...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KJh3tOiDq8w


----------



## BlackSheepVW (Feb 5, 2009)

*Re: Revolving (Gary C)*

The one on mythbusters is cheap... kinda tacky and also easy to be busted for that, obviously the bumper has been cut out and the parts are showing pretty badly... and the other one from swift is not what I'm looking to accomplish at all.. its a "show n go" or "hide a plate".. I want to accomplish a rotating effect, flipping, revolving etc.. so that it looks like one plate but isn't at al...


----------



## GTIBus (Nov 17, 2007)

*Re: Revolving (BlackSheepVW)*

6" is ~15mm and the MythBusters solution I'm sure was thrown together (and not by mending plates







) fairly quickly...and it works beautifully.
Have you looked into servo's by any chance? If you hadn't caught on yet you'll probably need a couple.


----------



## xXGti2006Xx (Feb 14, 2006)

yea servos would work awesome, i personally think the mythbusters idea is the way to go but with servos, and a cleaner cutout for the plate to revolve in to make it not obvious


----------



## anti bling (Dec 13, 2003)

*Re: (xXGti2006Xx)*

build a triangle box (to mount the plates to), add laze susan bearings at the ends, attach a power window assembly (like the ones in a universal power window kit) to one side, build in a couple of bump stops (so they stop where you want the box to stop and start), wire in resisters to control speed of motor. wire it up to a hidden power window switch in the car.
i built a rotating speaker box back in the day and had (4) 10 in speakers that rotated out of sight when the ignition was switched off. but i think that it would work here for this person's request.


----------



## bdd (Mar 6, 2009)

*Re: Revolving (Flipping) License Plates (BlackSheepVW)*

Hello everyone,
This is my very first post and I registered because of this topic (to give my two cents)... I have been looking for the same thing as well, but so far I was unable to find any party that manufactures and sells these systems. The best way to go would then be to fabricate your own system, so I wish you best with this project!
I just have something to add...
That swiveling system from the video you've shown is nice but it doesn't look very weather-proof (dirt/mud/snow) or sturdy enough to withstand high winds or vibrations (from regular road use). But even if that is not a concern, the system is awfully slow. It takes too long for the plates to switch, and last thing you want is people noticing this on your car. Before you know it you'll find yourself having to explain a thing or two to the authorities.
So in my opinion, a rotating system (such as the Mythbusters version) is really a better solution. I agree the way they made it is far from perfect but look at it as a concept. The idea is generally better and there is much room for improvement. This system allows for quicker switching and because of this (and also less moving parts) the motion is less noticable. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Here is an example of how a VERY GOOD system should have to perform: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FAF0klEIVNQ
Finally I would like to add if you manage to fabricate this, or if there is anybody out there who can make a rotating system, I am very much interested in purchasing.
Thank you for your info and updates, I will be monitoring this topic. Good luck,
bdd.



_Modified by bdd at 5:02 AM 3-6-2009_


----------



## knightjp (May 19, 2009)

*Re: Revolving (Flipping) License Plates (BlackSheepVW)*

http://www.metacafe.com/watch/766615/license_plate/
This is probably what you are looking for. 
I'm looking for the same thing myself. Please let me know if you have solved it or if you have found a kit or drawing for the exact same thing as in the attached link. 
Thanks


----------



## johnnyGO (Feb 23, 2009)

this seems to be by far the best idea to hide your plate.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ovLpMzMSj9w&NR=1
Its fast plus you dont have to mod anything on your car, even better is that cops have no idea what it does.


----------



## apaper (Apr 6, 2003)

*Re: (johnnyGO)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Voltage sensitive glass; good call http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## CDJetta (May 11, 2004)

*Re: (apaper)*

The electric glass stuff I have been looking into. I can't find anybody that sells kits any more. I'd imagine they got attacked by the coppers. The only problem I found with the glass stuff is that it turns clear when voltage is put through it, not when it's turned off so this causes a drain on your system. A small drain but a drain none the less. I have a Jetta so I just thought about mounting a cheap 5 watt solar panel in the rear deck.
I might look into making a few but haven't been very active in it yet. To many projects as it is.


----------



## handsome rob is taken (Apr 7, 2009)

illinois made any cover over your plate now illegal because of the voltage glass.


----------



## johnnyGO (Feb 23, 2009)

_Quote »_illinois made any cover over your plate now illegal because of the voltage glass.

That sucks.
Ahhh, I cant wait for the day when you have to get a permit to take a **** in your own bathroom....


----------



## freakyGTI (Oct 10, 2007)

I like this idea, if you could do it for US plates. maybe alittle faster motor aswell
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7x68tBnbMhI


----------



## borachris (Nov 16, 2005)

http://www.007numberplate.com/


----------



## vdubfiend (Oct 16, 2001)

*Re: (borachris)*

i have the switchlite glass... but it runs about $150 a square foot


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: (vdubfiend)*

^ pics?


----------



## tinlow (Jan 12, 2013)

*flipping license plate*

This web site sales such a device like the one you described. It will allow two license plates to be mount and with a push of button,it will rotate revealing the other plate. Instead of flip 90 degree down or cover the plate or show and go,this one will rotate 180 degree. It is a little pricey but with one red light ticket,it pays itself off or couple of months of passing toll booth. Check it out at www.licenseplateflipper.com


----------



## Jasonn B (Sep 29, 2004)

Does anyone actually have one of these?


----------

